# ruger mkII holster??



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i will be looking to buy a holster for the ruger mkII 6" heavy barrel target auto i bought last week.... i really like the bianchi nylon ranger holster and belt i got for my smith model 27 several years ago.. i looked at bianchi's page on the computer awhile ago and didn't see anything i wanted... ideas??




thanks JJB


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Let me know if you find something, mine is scoped and it would be nice to find a holster for it


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a Uncle Mikes that has been great for the past 15 years. :smt1099


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

Hunter makes a nice affordable leather holster for the MKII


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Is it a 6" or 5.5"?


----------

